# today fellas was a good day.



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i shoot competitive archery, last fall i had surgery on my back and i couldnt shoot for two months. well i couldnt do much of anything. well over christmas break i chatted with one of my archery sponsers and i found out they wanted to send me to the world archery festival in las vegas for the nationals this year in feb. so i jumped at the chance. i have been training hard and i am very excited after the long fall of layin around trying to recover. well while i was laying in bed back in oct i decided i would try to register for the buckmaster shoot that you see on tv. they only take 160 archers each year and the shooters from last year have first shot at it. well i was told back in oct to call on the 17th of jan to see if i could get a spot. well i called and i was informed that it was full, i was pretty depressed. well 5 minutes later the phone rings and the lady told me they had an opening!!!! so on march 24, 25 ,26 i will be shooting the Buckmasters qualifier!!!! man i am so pumped!! then i get a phone call from the shop i shoot for and the easton archery rep was there and they want to sign me up as a staff shooter!! man today was a good day, i really needed it after all that has went on. sorry for the long boring paragraph but i jsut had to tell someone :beer:

mark


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Mark,

Congrats Man! Let us all know how things go for you... :wink:

Oh yea... Make sure you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, very cool congrats! Looks like the stars aligned up perfectly today.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats DD, good luck and keep us informed on how it goes!!! :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks guys, i will keep everyone up to date. even if i suck it up it will be a great time

mark


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

wow...that's amazing. congrats. i have to say...i envy you 

kase


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

dogdigger you dont shoot at valley archery by chance do you?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats and the best of luck to you in Vegas !!! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey man you have to do ALL of us a favor! MAKE SURE you take some excellent pictures! Followup with us with a report back here on how you did, some good anecdotes on what you saw... (best shot, what it took to place etc)

Let us know! Good luck! Shoot straight and fast!

Ryan


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks guys. it should be fun.

mark


----------

